# S-Max slow but sure renovation



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

*S-Max slow but sure detail*

I recently bought a 2012 S-Max to replace my wife's lovely Audi A6 Avant. It's something I resisted for a long time, but it's her choice and her car, so had to go with it.
I found that pretty much every S-Max on the market is trashed, so finding a decent one took me 12 months and I had to push my budget up.

The one I bought was from a Ford Main dealer, but despite that, the prep was appalling (not unexpectedly).

I'm going to take an age getting through the work needed on this, because I've got 2 young boys who demand my attention on the weekends, so bear with me!

Here is the state of one of the front wheels the day I collected it:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Pic isn't working for me??


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

I know. I'm using Amazon Cloud drive. I've deleted the contents of my post, but cannot find a way to delete the thread???


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just use photobucket


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Just signed up for photobucket, uploaded the photos. inserted them as per the instructions in the newbie section and still not working!!


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Test


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You need the copy and paste the img code into a post.


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Sicskate!! This is going to be such a let down for you after all this build up!!!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Doesn't look pretty 

Out of interest, does it have an RAC ford approved hologram in the top left of the windscreen??


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Tardis first of all:










Then Iron X. Needed to give it about 6 hits to finally get all the contamination off.


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

No, no RAC hologram.

Then, a good clay, which surprisingly didn't get dirty at all, then a hand polish with Dodo Juice Lime Prime, then wax with FKP1000 to give this:





































I just did the 2 offside wheels and it took me about 3.5 hours! This included a good 30 mins per wheel removing the horrible tyre black "****" that the dealer put on it. Used Meguirs APC.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just for future reference, you can't delete the thread yourself, you have to pm one of us mods or a member of the admin team to do that for you :thumb:


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Did the other 2 wheels on the near side today. Another 3.5 hours.

The rear was in excellent condition once I'd done all the work. The nearside front, whilst looking in good condition at face value, has obviously had a cheap cosmetic refurb. They obviously didn't bother to clean it properly as there was a load of dirt under the paint!

This is going to either be a proper refurb job (tyre-off etc), or a new wheel. A new one is £148, so that may be an option. I can then buy another 3 used ones off ebay for winter wheels/tyres....


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I used some tar remover on my wheels recently on a set of wheels that were refurbed a few weeks prior and there 2 was 2 large spots of tar that would not shift.

Think they may have been done poorly too.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Good job to get the wheels done though. My Mrs has an S max 11 plate since new & I can't get her to change it as she the loves the thing but it is a practical big bus for the kids. It took me 6 hours over 2 days to do the 4 wheels also.


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Stu Mac, I have to say, I was very resistant to her getting it, but after 10 days of ownership I'm really taken by it. It's nicer quality inside than I thought it would be and drives really nicely. It's the 2.2tdci with powershift, so goes quite well for a big bus.

I think it helps that it's fully loaded and is black which is always my first colour choice (although it's not a Titanium X Sport, which I really wanted but they are rare, especially in decent condition).


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

No time to do much today, but thought I'd give some swirl removal a try on the B-Pillar which have heavy swirling. I just did the left hand side.

BEFORE:


AFTER:


Given I've never really done this before I'm very pleased with the result using a DA.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Bazz.

The weather held longer than I expected so decided to crack on with the interior. I think I'm secretly avoiding doing the outside as I know it's gonna be a 2 day job!

Did Autoglym Glass Polish on all the interior windows including the massive panoramic glass roof, which judging by the amount of dirt that came off, had never been cleaned in 3 years.

The windscreen had glue marks from a tax disc holder:


Nothing a little Tardis can't handle:



When I collected the car from the Ford Dealer I was convinced they had used some horrible shiny dressing on the dashboard - the reflections in the sun were terrible. This is what is looked like before (doesn't look too bad in this light):


This is the amount of dirt that came off using Megs APC:


And after:


Then moved onto the doors. This was the dirt that came off the top section of the door card on the drivers door:


Drivers door after megs APC and a microfibre to buff off the excess:


Drivers footwell before:


And after:


Filthy Centre Console:


After:


The underfloor storage area in the boot. Yes, this is exactly how the dealer left it. Quality.


After (noticed there are some dark patches/staining which will need some more work):


Wash bucket I used to clean my cloths. Appalling amount of dirt given I only got the car 2 weeks ago from a Ford Main dealer.


Final interior shot of the dash:


I found that the drivers floor mat is deteriorating underneath , causing endless dust in the footwell, so a new one will be ordered....


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Onto the outside today, but limited time, so I focussed on the massive roof.

Snow foam first, before 2BM wash with Megs Gold Class:









Then clay the roof. Fair bit of dirt on a very small part of the roof:









The panoramic glass sunroof is massive and I didn't fancy doing it with clay, so used a clay cloth instead - much quicker!









G Tecniq G6 Perfect Glass for the pan roof:









Lime Prime for the rest of the roof - didn't fancy doing a full machine polish when it looked ok and is out of sight. Followed by FK1000p

The number plates have been bugging me since we got the car, so I sorted that out for a few pence:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Good work on the interior so far


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and the amount of dirt you got off the dash and door card is shocking.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, my C4 was similar to your Ford, say they valeted it, taking the Michael, don't know why they bother really, then the Mrs says, to most people it probably is clean, dirty beggars, nice motor by the way.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job on the interior mate, I find the gaps round the panoramic roof a bit of a pain to clean .


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

love this type of thread, well done so far mate:thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

You've done a great job so far, nice one!


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Spent time on our other car today, but managed to sneak in a quick engine bay clean. Makes sense to do this before starting on the rest of the bodywork.

Nowhere near as bad as expected. Just a light coating on dust mostly:










The sound deadening material had some interesting stains however:










Used Autoglym Engine and Machine clear. Agitated with a detailing brush, then power-washed (having wrapped any electricals in clingflim.)

Dressed with Autoglym plastic and rubber care.

The sound deading material came up well:










Engine bay generally is better, but I need to have another go at the engine cover which is a bit streaky.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job again


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, coming up nice, well done.


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Been a long time since my last post and indeed any work I've done on the car.

I bought Gtechniq C4 Trim restorer when we first got the car in readiness for sorting the rear bumper but only just got round to it recently.

After washing the car in the usual way, I used Tardis on the bumper to remove all the tar on it. Then used Meguires APC with a brush to clean it more. Then finally used IPA wipedown to prep it for the Trim Restorer.

I was really nervous about using it, as I'd read that you need to be careful with your technique. Thankfully I found it really straight forward. Here is a 50:50:










And another shot:










And the full bumper done:










Close up, including the exhausts which I did with Tardis then the Brightmax twins:


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done! We have a 2014 Galaxy, and clay-barring cars this size is a mammoth task. I do ours over the course of a week, a couple of panels at a time. Looks like a good improvement so far.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

any more up dates on this?


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Dr OCD, with a Galaxy being even bigger I share your pain. I haven't been able to do the bodywork because I wanted to do it in one go but I never have 3 solid days available!

I suspect doing a couple of panels at a time is the way forward! Good idea. 

Bazz - sorry no more updates. Time isn't on my side with this car! I would like to get it decontaminated, polished and waxed before the winter though. I'll post up any more work when I can.


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

I did the wife's smax this weekend too, it's black the same as yours and over the course of 2 days got it nice and shiney but with all the rain today it's all gone down the pan now, at least I managed to wax it so should make it easier next time!

Like you say, I wasn't sure about getting such a big car but this is our second one and I really enjoy driving it (helps that it's a titanium x sport ecoboost&#55357;&#56397 She loves it and I'm all for a quiet life!!


----------



## Blubear (Dec 17, 2012)

Think I may invest in some c4 just from your pictures as that is a great result, would be interested in the longevity of it, or if permanent really does mean permanent?


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice thread, making a real difference to it.... that bucket of water is disgusting... I would be thinking of naming and shaming the dealer after seeing that lot.... 

keep up the excellent work.... 

rgds


Sata


----------

